# 2013: The Year in Review



## daeman (Dec 27, 2013)

...
*2011: The Year in Review*

*2012: The Year in Review*

*2013: The Year in Review*
*
**Η βιντεπισκόπηση της χρονιάς *(2013)
*

NPR’s Book Concierge, Our Guide To 2013’s Great Reads*

by Jeremy Bowers, Nicole Cohen, Danny DeBelius, Camila Domonoske, Rose Friedman, Christopher Groskopf, Petra Mayer, Beth Novey and Shelly Tan


----------



## daeman (Dec 27, 2013)

...
Οι φωτογραφίες της χρονιάς για το 2013, απ' το Reuters.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 28, 2013)

10 πράγματα που δεν γνωρίζαμε πέρσι, από το Βήμα.


----------



## SBE (Dec 28, 2013)

Υποσύνολο του:
100 things we didn't know last year


----------



## daeman (Dec 28, 2013)

...
*10 Best Movies of 2013*, _Rolling Stone_ 

In the most potent and provocative year at the multiplex in recent memory, 2013 stretches the boundaries of film. Here's the top 10.

*'12 Years a Slave'*

*'Gravity'
*
*'The Wolf of Wall Street'*

*'Before Midnight'*

*'Her'*

*'American Hustle'*

*'Captain Phillips'*

*'Nebraska'*

*'Blue Jasmine'*

*'Inside Llewyn Davis'*
It's fitting to end this list on a musical note as the Coen brothers take on the folk-music scene in early-1960s New York. Shot through with melancholy and acerbic wit, this bruised beauty of a movie concerns the journey of musician Llewyn Davis (Oscar Isaac, exceptional) from unknown to more unknown. Artistic integrity is a bitch. But Llewyn won't follow the crowd. Neither will the Coens. Neither will the other filmmakers on this page. Rock on.


----------

